# Graphic Novels/Comics?



## Jelly (Mar 14, 2007)

So, uh, anybody have any favorite comics/graphic novels?

I'm reading through 300 right now (someone told me to do so before seeing the movie)...

Favorite, thus far, would have to be The Filth.


----------



## Hanazawa (Mar 14, 2007)

The Sandman series by Neil Gaiman, fer sure.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 14, 2007)

Johnny the homicidal maniac. Totally. I love Jhonen Vasquez.

I also quite like Spawn.
And Starship Troopers which was also by Todd McFarlane was pretty badass.


----------



## lunajile (Mar 14, 2007)

Right now reading through Wet Moon for the billionth time by Ross Campbell. I still like reading through Strangers in Paradise and my manga Paradise Kiss, the Wallflower, and Nana.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

sadly i'm a manga reader ): I read the old stuff though, sometimes new stuff that hasn't come to america. thankyou scanlations * w *;
i do like old school american style comics. Like spiderman :BB 
i have an old series called "fish police" 
haven't read it yet xDD it was given to my brother.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 14, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> The Sandman series by Neil Gaiman, fer sure.



Definitely a good one.

God Loves, Man Kills was one of my favorite X-Men Graphic Novels
Asgard Wars - Storm in that outfit was just awesome.
Marvels which Alex Ross did a Debut
Kingdom Come - another Alex Ross
I have a couple of the Eastman and Laird TMNT novels too
Elfquest

I own a lot of manga, I think the only ones I'm really keeping up on are Bastard, and Berserk.

I have Ranma 1/2
RG Veda
Sailor Moon

I did read Lycanthrope Leo (still trying to find more on this one)
Crying Freeman and Mai the Psychic girl


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Liked JTHM, and recently got through Squee!.

REALLY liked the DC Hitman comic collections. That is one kick ass comic.

Want to get some more but down here they charge about 40 bucks for a single 50 page Graphic novel. -.- Its robbery.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh, forgot to mention

How is Bone?

I used to love reading The Maxx too.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Mar 14, 2007)

The Maxx
Poison Elves.
um...The Maxx
Did I mention The Maxx?

I just have to justify buying WE3, then I'll be a happy Q.


----------



## InvaderLilly (Mar 14, 2007)

Option7 said:
			
		

> Johnny the homicidal maniac. Totally. I love Jhonen Vasquez.



Agreed 100%. I like Squee too, also by him. And Roman Dirge's Lenore.

In terms of Japanese manga, I love Death Note.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 14, 2007)

Everyone reads JTHM
o__o;
damn hottopic and it's spread of trends D;


----------



## Option7 (Mar 15, 2007)

I didn't find it through hot topic (I'm proud to say) 
I was informed of it through a friend who was previously into Jhonen Vasquez.

I don't know if any of you have ever heard of or played Warhammer 40,000, but some of their artists make graphic novels, and I have to say, some of them are pretty damn good. I strongly recommend checking them out if you get the chance.


----------



## Damaratus (Mar 16, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> Hanazawa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wholeheartedly agree with that as well.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I own a lot of manga, I think the only ones I'm really keeping up on are Bastard, and Berserk.



I've fallen behind on getting these.  I really should catch up again.



			
				Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> I did read Lycanthrope Leo (still trying to find more on this one)



I remember reading the first manga of Lycanthrope Leo, I wish I had bought it. >.>

Beyond that.  I would highly suggest picking up:

Blade of the Immortal (this series has not let me down)
Fables
Parasyte (if you can find it)
and Buddha


----------



## quark (Mar 16, 2007)

The comics I really like are:

Paradise Kiss
Nana
Ghost World
The Abandoned
Saikano

I'm also wanting to get my hands on 100 Bullets, and Welcome to the N.H.K.

As for JtHM, I was obsessed with that comic, and anything else by Jhonen Vasquez back when I was in highschool.  I can't stand his comics now.  Goes to show how much a persons tastes can change in just a few years. Kind of weird, really.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 18, 2007)

jhonny the homocidal mainiac!! by Jhonen Vasquez... hacent heard anythign about him in a long time, its saddens me i love his work


----------



## rowanwand (Mar 18, 2007)

InvaderLilly said:
			
		

> Option7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lenore! I fell in love with Lenore when my friend introduced me during my senior year of high school.
Johnny the Homicidal Maniac I read a little bit before that, loved it too. ^_^ Didn't find JtHM through Hot Topic, may I mention.

Death Note is a great manga, but if you're looking for an insanely good horror manga (not saying that Death Note isn't, of course!), may I suggest Pet Shop of Horrors by Matsuri Akino.


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 18, 2007)

AnarchicQ said:
			
		

> The Maxx
> Poison Elves.
> um...The Maxx
> Did I mention The Maxx?
> ...



Where the hell did you find 'The Maxx' in graphic novel format? I thought it was only on sale in individual comics. If they got a graphic novel of it, I wants me a copy!

 (O.O)


----------



## NinjaFox (Mar 19, 2007)

This is just a quik doodle, gay people :wink:


----------



## Lina Loaded (Apr 1, 2007)

x. Limewires, a short series of 6 comics. Really neat concept. Or so I thought. 
x. Dark Chylde, or something simmilar. Can't remember the name and too lazy to go dig for it in my room. 
x. Far too many manga to name... Though I did love Demon Ororon..


----------



## riffraffuk (May 21, 2007)

YES GET IN COMIC FANS!!! Soz i don't know any since i left uni the nearest i get is manga and anime now don't get me wrong i love them 2 but Comic and Graphic Novel are the best!
The maxx i was able to get them in my comic shop there about 6 voulums it miles better them the cartoon. 
Zero girl a must if u like the maxx done by the same guy sam keith he a awsome artist/writer.
U guys would like Gears by doug tenNapel and black sad.
My fav comic at the mo is stranger in pradise by terry Moore it a romance! KATCHOO the best female comic book charcter ever! (in my opion)
(ps i can't spell)


----------



## Rebel-lion (May 23, 2007)

Neil Gaiman is ace!!


----------

